
Coala 0.8 released - hypothesist
https://github.com/coala-analyzer/coala
======
hypothesist
Hello! A maintainer of coala here.

This release has so many new features and improvements - several new linting
modules (bears), massive performance gains, bug fixes, better documentation,
and much, much more.

You can find a full list of all the supported languages and the modules under
each language here: [https://github.com/coala-analyzer/bear-
docs/blob/master/READ...](https://github.com/coala-analyzer/bear-
docs/blob/master/README.rst)

